#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT SilChar B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities

## amos.0119

*NIT Silchar Year of Establishment:* 1967.

*NIT Silchar Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*Connectivity:* 
Nearest Airport : Silchar Airport
Distance from Airport : 35km
Nearest Railway Station : Silchar Railway Station
Distance from Railway Station : 12km

*Courses Offered:*

Civil EnggMechanical EnggElectrical EnggElectronics & Communication EnggComputer Science & EnggElectronics & Instrumentation Engg

*Cut-off 2016:* 

*Cut-off 2015:
**Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*Open(PwD) Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*OBC(PwD) Rank*
*SC Rank*
*SC(PwD) Rank*
*ST Rank*
*ST(PwD) Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

HS
National Institute of Technology, Silchar
Civil Engineering
27995
63575
0
0
67271
107265
0
0
116142
176194
0
0
133595
165960
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology, Silchar
Civil Engineering
24280
28408
466039
466039
29286
32877
741671
741671
71706
124441
0
0
138256
164605
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology, Silchar
Computer Science & Engineering
17511
54612
0
0
63777
105896
258071
258071
82688
208291
0
0
198731
206371
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology, Silchar
Computer Science & Engineering
15642
22606
410289
410289
23767
27967
0
0
91254
136657
0
0
130737
209418
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology, Silchar
Electrical Engineering
14530
65109
0
0
65548
103407
0
0
93961
179820
0
0
161910
195841
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology, Silchar
Electrical Engineering
15513
26369
460526
460526
28366
31429
476571
476571
107860
141307
0
0
142723
188603
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology, Silchar
Electronics & Communication Engineering
15000
47783
0
0
49404
96818
0
0
121262
181331
0
0
206610
233565
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology, Silchar
Electronics & Communication Engineering
9995
25229
0
0
26670
30895
0
0
68660
151591
0
0
184564
204131
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology, Silchar
Electronics & Instrumentation
58939
71097
0
0
90334
111559
0
0
172834
218368
0
0
218883
232512
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology, Silchar
Electronics & Instrumentation
25243
28936
327613
327613
31274
37620
0
0
150808
157020
0
0
253634
255073
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology, Silchar
Mechanical Engineering
8184
27627
464204
464204
30807
60803
0
0
92136
111934
0
0
80998
168753
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology, Silchar
Mechanical Engineering
16091
22939
495191
495191
22965
28465
579716
579716
84008
122951
0
0
163640
182371
0
0



AI: All India
HS: Home State
OS: Other State
OR: Opening Rank
CR: Closing Rank

*Fee Structure:
**
Past Recruiters:*

Ashok LeylandAxis BankBPCL, MumbaiBrahmos AerospaceCapital ViaDevelopment Environery Service Ltd (DESL),New DelhiDRDOEpic Research, Indore, MPEricsson India Global Service, KolkataFluor Daniel India Pvt Ltd , GurgaonGodrej & Boyce, KolkataHewlett Packard (HP India), BangaloreHONDA 2 WheelersHPCLIBMIdea CellularInfosysIOCLIP Infusion, NoidaITC Ltd, GuwahatiITC, KolkataITD , Cementation, KolkataJaro Education, MumbaiJhon Deere Technology Centre, PuneKEC International, MumbaiL & T Construction , MumbaiMagneti MarelliMaruti SuzukiMjunction Service Ltd.MU Sigma, BangaloreNRI Financial Technologies, KolkataNucleus Software Pvt Ltd , NoidaOracle Fin ServicesPhilips India Ltd., BangalorePolaris Financial TechnologiesPotential Coaching Institute, GuwahatiPRADANPunj Lloyd Engineering , GurgaonReliance Jio Infocomm Ltd., MumbaiResonance Eduventures, KotaRetailon, BangaloreReverie Language Technologies Pvt Ltd., BangaloreRose IT Solution, DelhiShapoorji Paloonji & Co. Ltd.Sikkim Manipal UniversitySKF Bearing, PuneSnapdealSONY  India Software Centre, BangaloreSterlite Technologies, RanchiTata Advance System, HyderabadTata HitachiTata MotorsTCSUNISYS,BangaloreVodafone IndiaWays 2 Capital, IndoreWork Application, Bangalore  H.O.- JapanYodlee  Infotech, BangaloreZaloni Technologies, Guwahati

*NIT Silchar Campus & Intra Facilities:*
Campus: National Institute Of Technology Silchar (NIT Silchar) , an Institute of National Importance under the NIT Act was established in 1967 as a Regional Engineering College (REC), Silchar. NIT Silchar is situated on the banks of river Barak. In year 2002, it was upgraded to the status of an NIT from a Regional Engineering College(REC).

Regional Engineering College, Silchar was established in 1967 as a joint venture of Government of India and Government of Assam under the administration of a society registered under society registration Act XXI of 1860. The college was transformed into National Institute of Technology in the year 2002, and bestowed with the status of Deemed University by the Ministry of Human Resource and Development.

The multifarious reforms -that are being introduced from then by the reformed Board of Governors, delegated with a greater degree of autonomy for exercising its deliberation over diverse issues pertaining to cardinal matters ranging from academic to extracurricular excellence, are bringing about a tangible difference in the rudimentary paradigm of achieving a high standard in engineering education.

*Central library:* 
The Central Library, one of the important central facilities of the Institute, currently has 60,000 volumes, including textbooks, reference books, back volumes, standards, and non-book material such as CD-ROMs and video tapes.The Central Library at the NIT Silchar is privileged to support the institute’s march towards its vision – ” To develop the institute into the systematic leader and pivot for excellence in technical education sector and catalyzing absorption, innovation, diffusion and transfer of high technology for improved productivity, quality of life and improved empowerment thereby effecting regional growth.”

*NIT Silchar Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
NIT Silchar being a residential institute, it has got seven Boys’ hostels and two Girls’ hostels.
Boy’s Hostel 1 is spread over 3600 metres of land, and has 66 single seated, 11 double seated and 27 triple seated rooms.
Boy’s Hostel 2 is spread over 2620 metres of land, and has 68 single seated and 24 triple seated rooms.
Boy’s Hostel 3 is spread over 2620 metres of land, and has 68 single seated and 24 triple seated rooms.
Boy’s Hostel 4 is spread over 5030 metres of land, and has 148 single seated and 48 triple seated rooms.
Boy’s Hostel 5 is spread over 2894 metres of land, and has 74 single seated and 24 triple seated rooms.
Boy’s Hostel 6 is spread over 2620 metres of land, and has 150 single seated and 75 double seated rooms.
Girl’s Hostel 1 is spread over 1206 metres of land, and has 27 double seated and 40 triple seated rooms.
Boy’s Hostel 7 and Girls Hostel 2 have been recently constructed.
Boys Hostel 7 is 300-bedded and along with Boy’s Hostel 5 reserved for first year students.

*NIT Silchar Address:*
 National Institute of Technology, Silchar – 788 010, Assam, India.





  Similar Threads: NIT Uttarkhand B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Kurukshetra B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Goa B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Delhi B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

